
Introducing Google Cloud Key Management Service - timdierks
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/01/managing-encryption-keys-in-the-cloud-introducing-Google-Cloud-Key-Management-Service.html
======
timdierks
I work on Cloud KMS at Google, AMA.

~~~
mindcrime
How long until Google shuts this service down, yanking the carpet out from
under everybody who uses it? What are my options if that happens? Is it open
source so I can self-host it? Or are the API's at least published as an open
standard so alternative implementations can exist?

~~~
timdierks
While I understand the rationale for the meme (I, too, was a Google Reader
user), I think you will find that Google's ongoing support for Cloud APIs is
robust. Any potential cloud platform customer has to decide if they want to
depend on a service or control everything themselves; there are tradeoffs
either way.

Cloud KMS doesn't implement an open standard (there aren't a number of good
open standards in the space, KMIP is probably the only candidate I'm familiar
with), but use of the current functionality shouldn't be very hard to port to
some other API. (Although, given the dependency on keys, etc., this may not
apply to moving any reposed data, that's fundamentally more challenging.)

[repeated disclaimer: I work on the product]

